# Wsop 2013



## lpwcomp

Just FYI since you can't watch it through TiVo, but ESPN3 supposedly starts 2013 WSOP coverage tonight @10PM EDT with "2013 World Series of Poker: Casino Employees No-Limit Hold 'Em (Final Table)"

I say supposedly because when I first looked was scheduled for 7PM, then briefly disappeared, then reappeared for 10.


----------



## lpwcomp

WTH? It's gone again. Now it just has an upcoming even on June 2, "2013 World Series of Poker: 6-Handed No-Limit Hold 'Em (Final Table)"


----------



## mattack

ESPN3.. dunno if I even get that.


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> ESPN3.. dunno if I even get that.


It is a stream only "channel" at WatchESPN


----------



## sieglinde

Oh. I get plenty of ESPN but a stream only channel. Are they killing World Series of Poker?


----------



## lpwcomp

sieglinde said:


> Oh. I get plenty of ESPN but a stream only channel. Are they killing World Series of Poker?


No, these are just some of the preliminary events, and they are almost live (30-minute delay). It is an addition to their normal coverage. They did exactly the same thing last year, except fewer events. This year they are supposedly having final table coverage of at least 35 events.

ESPN live streaming has been available for a while and is "... available at no additional cost to fans who receive ESPN as part of their TV subscription through participating TV providers."

and

"Access to live programming on the ESPN3 channel of WatchESPN.com is available at no additional cost to fans with subscriptions to participating high speed internet service providers. Click HERE to view a complete list of participating providers."


----------



## mattack

OK, I think the live broadcasts are actually pretty boring (even at 1.5x with sound). Wait, was it LAST YEAR that was ~12 hours? I think I never actually even saw the finals, or maybe I saw one of the reruns of just the very end. I seem to remember never finding the edited version of the final table on ESPN.

and I thought the employee event used to show up (at least in snippets) in the regular TV Shows.


----------



## That Don Guy

lpwcomp said:


> No, these are just some of the preliminary events, and they are almost live (30-minute delay).


This year, the delay is 30 minutes so they will be allowed to show the hole cards during the hand. (I think the rule is, they will show the hole cards for anyone who does not immediately fold.) This is supposed to apply to the broadcast "live" coverage of the final table as well.


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> WTH? It's gone again. Now it just has an upcoming even on June 2, "2013 World Series of Poker: 6-Handed No-Limit Hold 'Em (Final Table)"


Last night they had electric problems at the Rio so that was why they did not broadcast as scheduled.


----------



## waynomo

That Don Guy said:


> This year, the delay is 30 minutes so they will be allowed to show the hole cards during the hand. (I think the rule is, they will show the hole cards for anyone who does not immediately fold.) This is supposed to apply to the broadcast "live" coverage of the final table as well.


I know they increased the delay by 15 minutes so they could show more hole cards. I hope you're right that they show preflop hole cards also. Previously were they showing hole cards post flop, right? (I really don't remember.)


----------



## waynomo

That Don Guy said:


> (I think the rule is, they will show the hole cards for anyone who does not immediately fold.)


Looks like you are right. Watching the coverage now. They have commentary, but can't hear any player talk.

They just announced 2 varieties of coverage. One with 30 minute delay, hole cards, and commentary; and the other with 5 minute delay, no hole cards, and no commentary.

Update:

Looks like they are showing hole cards for anybody who has money invested in the pot with the exception of antes. They just showed hole cards for the small and big blind when the BB got a walk.


----------



## sieglinde

I reported this. If it is spam it is really stupid


----------



## waynomo

sieglinde said:


> I reported this. If it is spam it is really stupid


Now it looks like you are calling me really stupid. 

I reported it also. Other than the total nonsense in the post the other clue is they only had 1 post.


----------



## sieglinde

Oops, jeepers.  No, the post before my post about spam makes perfect sense, is in correct English and on topic.


----------



## waynomo

sieglinde said:


> Oops, jeepers.  No, the post before my post about spam makes perfect sense, is in correct English and on topic.


Thanks. Nice to be recognized for being somewhat coherent. 

Doesn't seem like there is much interest here for the WSOP. I never really paid attention here on TCF. I guess it heats up once they start televising the ME on ESPN. Most people think that is it. They don't really know what the WSOP is.


----------



## JLucPicard

I'd love to see more of it, but alas, I do not have access to ESPN3. I have an ARWL for "2013 World Series of Poker", though, so hopefully I'll catch whatever airs on the regular channels.


----------



## waynomo

JLucPicard said:


> I'd love to see more of it, but alas, I do not have access to ESPN3. I have an ARWL for "2013 World Series of Poker", though, so hopefully I'll catch whatever airs on the regular channels.


Smart to setup a Wish List. I should do that. (I assume that is what you mean by "ARWL." Does "AR" mean always record?

I believe that will be just the Main Event again this year that will air via regular ESPN.

I thought most of the 30 or so final table broadcasts are available to anyone. Have you gone to watchespn.com or espn.go.com? They have a ton of programming available to anyone with an internet connection. (Or so I am under the impression.) The next available poker broadcast is tomorrow evening.

2013 World Series of Poker: Millionaire Maker Hold 'Em (Final Table)

That is the final table of event 6.

Of course you can always get updates throughout the series here:

http://www.pokernews.com/live-reporting/2013-world-series-of-poker/


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> Smart to setup a Wish List. I should do that. (I assume that is what you mean by "ARWL." Does "AR" mean always record?


Auto-recording wishlist. So it ends up as a normal Season Pass Manager item.

Weird, last night some of the 2012 episodes were showing up as premiering *that night*.


----------



## JLucPicard

waynomo said:


> I thought most of the 30 or so final table broadcasts are available to anyone. Have you gone to watchespn.com or espn.go.com?


According to the participating providers link in post #6, I meet none of those - DirecTV subscriber with CenturyLink internet service. I'll have to take a look at your suggestions to see if I have access.


----------



## waynomo

I don't know if anybody cares, but my son came in


Spoiler



3rd


 in the Event #16: $10,000 Heads-Up No-Limit Hold'em.


Spoiler



Justin Bonomo Eliminated in 3rd Place ($110,485)





Spoiler



Justin and the eventual winner Mark Radoja were the featured semifinal match on watchespn.com.


I tried recording the whole match with Camstudio. It seemed to record the whole match, but when it came time to save it, it gave an error message.


----------



## mattack

Justin Bonomo is a famous guy! I don't remember his online name, but I have heard him mentioned many times on the 2+2 Pokercast


----------



## hummingbird_206

waynomo said:


> I don't know if anybody cares, but my son ...


Understand you're proud, and congrats to your son, but please, use spoiler tags for results.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> Justin Bonomo is a famous guy! I don't remember his online name, but I have heard him mentioned many times on the 2+2 Pokercast


ZeeJustin. I have a 2+2 account, but have never listened to their pokercasts. I guess I should. Let me know if you can think of any episodes.



hummingbird_206 said:


> Understand you're proud, and congrats to your son, but please, use spoiler tags for results.


Sorry. If this was the Main Event I surely wouldn't have. Do you really care or was this just a general warning for etiquette on the forums? (Like you planned to watch this, but now you won't because you know the outcome.)


----------



## hummingbird_206

waynomo said:


> Sorry. If this was the Main Event I surely wouldn't have. Do you really care or was this just a general warning for etiquette on the forums? (Like you planned to watch this, but now you won't because you know the outcome.)


Both I care and it was meant to be a gentle reminder.  I don't know if I'll still watch it, but I do know from past experience that knowing results lessens my enjoyment.


----------



## mattack

So nobody knows when they start airing?


----------



## waynomo

hummingbird_206 said:


> Both I care and it was meant to be a gentle reminder.  I don't know if I'll still watch it, but I do know from past experience that knowing results lessens my enjoyment.


Thank you. I enjoy watching the heads up matches. They tend to move much quicker as they tend not to take forever to make every decision.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> So nobody knows when they start airing?


You can watch many of the non Main Event events now on watchespn.com. (ESPN3) They both have live and replays available.

ESPN will start airing their regular WSOP coverage on July 23. Main Event coverage starts on August 6.

http://www.pokernews.com/live-repor...oker/event-29-5-000-h-o-r-s-e/post.217515.htm


----------



## mattack

WOW.. that's even LESS non-main-event coverage than last year.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> WOW.. that's even LESS non-main-event coverage than last year.


I am not sure how many they did last year. I think it may be the same. Last year I think they started with a non main event tournament. This year the first two weeks are non main event coverage. However, this year they are back to airing the final table in November so there is an extra week at the end. (I think)


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> WOW.. that's even LESS non-main-event coverage than last year.


If you're only counting the ESPN/ESPN2 coverage, probably true. If you include the 30-minute delay streaming via WatchESPN, I think it is more.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> WOW.. that's even LESS non-main-event coverage than last year.


Looks like it's exactly the same; eleven weeks of ME coverage before the final table.

2012 Broadcast Schedule

2013 Broadcast Schedule


----------



## lpwcomp

waynomo said:


> Looks like it's exactly the same; eleven weeks of ME coverage before the final table.
> 
> 2012 Broadcast Schedule
> 
> 2013 Broadcast Schedule


He specifically said _*"non-*_main event coverage". Even there, the only thing missing is the second part of the "live" coverage of the Big One For One Drop final table.


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> He specifically said _*"non-*_main event coverage".


Oops. Been reading it wrong the whole time!


----------



## JLucPicard

WSOP airings on ESPN are showing up now in the Program Guide (starting July 23rd), so if you need to set up recordings, data guide info is now available!


----------



## tenthplanet

I just found this thread ( what is Wsop??), so let me also send congratulations to waynomo and his son. Waynomo were you your sons first poker teacher?


----------



## waynomo

tenthplanet said:


> I just found this thread ( what is Wsop??), so let me also send congratulations to waynomo and his son. Waynomo were you your sons first poker teacher?


World Series of Poker 
No, I wasn't his first teacher. He started out by teaching himself by reading books and posting on 2+2. He also built a stable of highly talented friends that he could discuss poker with.

He worked very hard at it. I don't think people give poker players enough credit. While of course there must be some natural talent, they all work really hard at staying on top of the game.


----------



## JLucPicard

ESPN broadcast coverage begins tomorrow night, so set your SP's if you haven't already!


----------



## mattack

Yup.. I know at least my Tivo HD already had them scheduled... (I have a generic 'poker' new only wishlist on that one..) I cancelled those recordings, will check to see if my P4 has them scheduled.


----------



## JLucPicard

I've got to make more of a concerted effort now to clear about 24 hours of space on my DVR before the Main Event final table broadcast so I can get it from start to finish this year. Even padding and recording several of the shows that were scheduled to air after that coverage last year, I managed to miss the finish and had to watch on their more edited show they aired afterwards.


----------



## waynomo

JLucPicard said:


> I've got to make more of a concerted effort now to clear about 24 hours of space on my DVR before the Main Event final table broadcast so I can get it from start to finish this year. Even padding and recording several of the shows that were scheduled to air after that coverage last year, I managed to miss the finish and had to watch on their more edited show they aired afterwards.


Last year was ridiculous. I can't believe when I woke up the next morning it was still on. My recording had stopped, maybe 40 minutes earlier so with the buffer I caught all but a few minutes. When I set it the night before I thought I was being ridiculously careful.


----------



## lpwcomp

JLucPicard said:


> I've got to make more of a concerted effort now to clear about 24 hours of space on my DVR before the Main Event final table broadcast so I can get it from start to finish this year. Even padding and recording several of the shows that were scheduled to air after that coverage last year, I managed to miss the finish and had to watch on their more edited show they aired afterwards.


I fear that the best way to record it is via a ridiculously long manual recording.


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> I fear that the best way to record it is via a ridiculously long manual recording.


I just do several 2 hour segments. They'll show up as Sports Center, but I know what they are. This way I can easily delete the portion that isn't WSOP. Also I can delete segments as I finish them.


----------



## JLucPicard

waynomo said:


> I just do several 2 hour segments. They'll show up as Sports Center, but I know what they are. This way I can easily delete the portion that isn't WSOP. Also I can delete segments as I finish them.


That's what I do, too, and I find with the DirecTV DVRs that the recordings themselves will overlap a minute or so as long as the back-to-back recordings are on the same channel, so I don't risk missing anything. With my TiVo, there's always that few seconds missed between recordings as they switch over.


----------



## waynomo

JLucPicard said:


> That's what I do, too, and I find with the DirecTV DVRs that the recordings themselves will overlap a minute or so as long as the back-to-back recordings are on the same channel, so I don't risk missing anything. With my TiVo, there's always that few seconds missed between recordings as they switch over.


I'm not too worried about those few seconds with WSOP (especially the way they are playing the game these days.) With football and ice hockey I definitely make sure to get some overlap if no conflicts.


----------



## mattack

Are the hour and a half episodes really edited versions of two separate hour long episodes that will air other times?

At first, I thought no, but upon View Upcoming Episodes the other day, I started to think otherwise... (Many but not all airings seemed to NOT have episode #s, but some did..)


----------



## mattack

Actually, apparently the hour and a half episodes WERE originally done as two full hour long episodes. At least one of the 1.5 hour episodes is available as two separate "hour" (47 minute with few/no commercials) episodes On Demand. I've only watched around a third of the 1.5 hour version, so I'll just watch the On Demand one(s) from now on to see the full ones.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> Actually, apparently the hour and a half episodes WERE originally done as two full hour long episodes. At least one of the 1.5 hour episodes is available as two separate "hour" (47 minute with few/no commercials) episodes On Demand. I've only watched around a third of the 1.5 hour version, so I'll just watch the On Demand one(s) from now on to see the full ones.


Thanks for clearing that up. I suspected that was the case. My assumption was that ratings have not been great this year so they decided to reduce the broadcast for these less than exciting middle shows by 30 minutes.


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> Thanks for clearing that up. I suspected that was the case. My assumption was that ratings have not been great this year so they decided to reduce the broadcast for these less than exciting middle shows by 30 minutes.


No, I think it's because they had other sports scheduled on the same night (maybe even on e.g. ESPN2). IIRC, they have swapped BACK between 90 minute and 120 minute (two separate hour episodes) a couple of times.


----------



## mattack

Hmm, the older eps are starting to disappear from my On Demand, but I haven't had new ones show up in at least a week. I think two were yellow triangle for at least several days, and I noticed either today or yesterday they finally went away.. but weren't replaced by new eps.

I do hope they put the rest back up there in the full hour long versions. (Hour as if they had commercials of course.)


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> Hmm, the older eps are starting to disappear from my On Demand, but I haven't had new ones show up in at least a week. I think two were yellow triangle for at least several days, and I noticed either today or yesterday they finally went away.. but weren't replaced by new eps.
> 
> I do hope they put the rest back up there in the full hour long versions. (Hour as if they had commercials of course.)


They usually end up on YouTube. It might only be what was broadcast and not the full episodes that were available On Demand.

And, yes those usually only hang around for about a month.


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> They usually end up on YouTube. It might only be what was broadcast and not the full episodes that were available On Demand.
> 
> And, yes those usually only hang around for about a month.


No, like I said earlier, with AT LEAST the episodes that On Demand called "Main Event 14" and "Main Event 15", those were two shows that showed on ESPN as a 1.5 hour (inc commercials) episode.. It was WAY longer than the one that aired.

ESPN is still airing the truncated versions, but as I said, so far, none past ep 15 have shown up on On Demand. I'm still recording the ESPN versions, but 'holding off' a bit in case the new un-truncated ones show up on On Demand. I don't want to watch on YouTube, I'd probably rather watch the truncated versions! If they don't show up by the weekend before the final table, then I guess I'll catch up..


----------



## JLucPicard

Speaking of the Final Table, given what played out last year, I am making sure I have plenty of room on my DVRs to be able to record probably 18-24 hours worth of programming. As much as I recorded/padded/recorded and padded several of the following programs, I still didn't get the finish. I had to watch the truncated replay coverage they aired to see it.

I don't want that happening this year!


----------



## mattack

....and just as soon as I say it, today 2 new episodes DID appear on On Demand.


----------



## JLucPicard

**** WSOP FINAL TABLE - LIVE BROADCAST WARNING ****

The Nov 4th (Monday) WSOP Live Final Table broadcast showed up in my DirecTV program guide starting at 7 CT/8 ET for three hours. Because of the Monday Night Football coverage airing on the main ESPN channel, the Live Final Table is being aired on ESPN2. My guide does not yet have data for Nov 5th (Tuesday), so I will post again probably tomorrow with info on further coverage.

If you have an SP set up for the main ESPN channel, you may want to make sure you're checking ESPN2 as well.



Added: It looks like they have the Nov 5th Live Final Table coverage scheduled from 8:00 to 10:00 CT with about 14 one hour blocks of Sports Center following that on the main ESPN channel.
.


----------



## waynomo

And FWIW, for the 90 minute showing of the WSOP that they showed on the 15th, they rebroadcast the full one hour segments on ESPN2 on the next Monday. (10/21) All they did was edit out 2 segments between 32 and 48 minutes of the show. There were some more interesting hands in omitted segments than in what they showed, but they did it for ease.

I assume that was what they did with the previous 90 minute episodes also. (Cant say for sure because I didn't tape those.)

I am going to assume that they will broadcast the full episodes hour long episodes on ESPN2 tomorrow night (Monday) from the 90 minute 10/22 broadcast also. 

ESPN2 is broadcasting 3 hour long shows Monday night. The first will be the last show from the 15th and then the 2 shows that they used to make up the 90 minute episode from the 22nd.

(Or at least that is what I assume they are doing.)


----------



## mattack

At least a couple of weeks ago, I had tried to get the Monday rebroadcasts, but it didn't actually end up being WSOP episodes... I forget what it was.. (I've now been recording the 1.5 hr shows, and then eventually just watching on On Demand..)

Hmm, I wonder how many hours I should pad either night..

I was actually thinking about this over the weekend, and IIRC, last year I finally gave up on the final table since it was so boring.. (I remember even admitting in the thread that I guess I was wrong, I *do* want the edited, exciting hands with voiceover..) If it's less than 14 hours, maybe I can watch the whole thing (at 1.5x at least)... and I don't remember ever catching the edited version of the final table, even though I know they make them for reruns... (often the reruns of WSOP shows are preempted, and I think I got tired of chasing them..)


----------



## lpwcomp

Both Monday Nov 4 and Tuesday Nov 5 are "live" (30-minute delay) broadcasts of every hand. Monday is on ESPN2 and they will play down to 3. Tuesday is on ESPN and they will play to a winner.

You'll either have to set up a long manual recording or multiple recordings. 6 hours probably won't be enough for the first night. 5 hours _*might*_ be enough for the second night but that is not certain.


----------



## waynomo

mattack said:


> At least a couple of weeks ago, I had tried to get the Monday rebroadcasts, but it didn't actually end up being WSOP episodes... I forget what it was.. (I've now been recording the 1.5 hr shows, and then eventually just watching on On Demand..)
> 
> Hmm, I wonder how many hours I should pad either night..
> 
> I was actually thinking about this over the weekend, and IIRC, last year I finally gave up on the final table since it was so boring.. (I remember even admitting in the thread that I guess I was wrong, I *do* want the edited, exciting hands with voiceover..) If it's less than 14 hours, maybe I can watch the whole thing (at 1.5x at least)... and I don't remember ever catching the edited version of the final table, even though I know they make them for reruns... (often the reruns of WSOP shows are preempted, and I think I got tired of chasing them..)


They did broadcast as scheduled the full episodes tonight.

But, yes have had problems over the years trying to record certain episodes. (Chasing the episodes as you put it.)

I don't know how many hours I'll be able to get through as yes, it can be rather boring.


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> Both Monday Nov 4 and Tuesday Nov 5 are "live" (30-minute delay) broadcasts of every hand. Monday is on ESPN2 and they will play down to 3. Tuesday is on ESPN and they will play to a winner.
> 
> You'll either have to set up a long manual recording or multiple recordings. 6 hours probably won't be enough for the first night. 5 hours _*might*_ be enough for the second night but that is not certain.


Yes, I scheduled multiple 2 hour manual recordings. (Makes it easier to delete/free up space when done with those segments also.)

It will be interesting to see how the final night plays out after last year's marathon. It was almost 10 hours long IIRC. I'd be willing to be the contrarian and hope that this year will be less than 5 hours. (I can dream can't I?)

It's funny how they can go from 9 to 3 players in just a few hours, but then it takes twice as long to find the eventual winner.


----------



## mattack

This week, Comcast only put "Main Event 17" (that's how they're titling them), not 16, on On Demand.. I still have the 1.5 hour condensed version of the two. Was wondering if there's a way to contact Comcast about On Demand (the normal call the call centers would be pointless, I think).. Similar to how they have an address for closed captioning issues.
(Though heh, a lot of the On Demand stuff doesn't seem to have CC, even though the Tivo says it does.)


----------



## That Don Guy

lpwcomp said:


> Both Monday Nov 4 and Tuesday Nov 5 are "live" (30-minute delay) broadcasts of every hand. Monday is on ESPN2 and they will play down to 3. Tuesday is on ESPN and they will play to a winner.
> 
> You'll either have to set up a long manual recording or multiple recordings. 6 hours probably won't be enough for the first night. 5 hours _*might*_ be enough for the second night but that is not certain.


Didn't the Final 3 run something like 12 hours last year (and yes, ESPN (or whichever of the ESPN channels aired it) covered the whole thing)?

Also, this press release says the final table will air on a 15-minute delay instead of a 30-minute one. Either the players will be under a 15-minute "shot clock", or they won't be able to show hole cards while a hand is in progress.


----------



## lpwcomp

That Don Guy said:


> Didn't the Final 3 run something like 12 hours last year (and yes, ESPN (or whichever of the ESPN channels aired it) covered the whole thing)?
> 
> Also, this press release says the final table will air on a 15-minute delay instead of a 30-minute one. Either the players will be under a 15-minute "shot clock", or they won't be able to show hole cards while a hand is in progress.


Have you actually seen a hand last that long?


----------



## waynomo

lpwcomp said:


> Have you actually seen a hand last that long?


Not 15 minutes, but close. Several people in a hand and several decisions per Street and it's easy to see how a hand could get there.

I think someone is going to call the clock before it gets to 15 minutes.


----------



## waynomo

If you've been following the WSOP episodes all along you might enjoy this


----------



## JLucPicard

^^^ THAT was freaking hilarious!!!!

"just tell me he didn't lose them to Newhouse. Or the nightclub guy."

Thank you for that - gave me a laugh at just the right time.


----------



## kcarl75

Anybody know if they will be showing a condensed version of the final table? I recorded the two episodes on the schedule, but not the whole night, so we missed big chunks, (And the final win).


----------



## waynomo

Edited version is scheduled to air on November 28.


----------



## kcarl75

waynomo said:


> Edited version is scheduled to air on November 28.


Thanks!


----------



## mattack

waynomo said:


> Edited version is scheduled to air on November 28.


Oooh, thanks a lot.

I did actually watch *2* hours of Monday nights show (in VLC on my iPad mini -- at about 2x speed). Still a lot more to watch, and as I said last year, I really guess I do just like the edited
versions.


----------

